# Olympia 2013



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

The Road to the Olympia 2013 has begun. At least for Jay Cutler.

Part 1

Cutler's Comeback: Chest Training at "The Mecca"


----------



## FUZO (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope he wins again


----------



## murf23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Me too


----------



## ls1x (Dec 18, 2012)

Jay should join imf....is there any icons on here?

haters are my number one motivators


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2012)

Kai Green's victory in 2013 will be much sweeter when he beats Jay and Phil!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Kai Green's victory in 2013 will be much sweeter when he beats Jay and Phil!



Negged 

haha kiddin.. I have Phil
                           Rhoden 
                           Kai
                           Jay

maybe


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Negged
> 
> haha kiddin.. I have Phil
> Rhoden
> ...



  lol!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

Phil is your next 3 or 4 time repeater. He's reaaaallly good.


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2012)

Great video............thanks


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 19, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Kai Green's victory in 2013 will be much sweeter when he beats Jay and Phil!



I hope you're right. I like Kai. Awesome work ethic. Or I'd like to see Jay make a comeback.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2012)

Jay Cutler Trains Shoulders with Contest Winner Part I


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel that Jay, Phil, Kia and many others are sooo talented and gifted that many of them would make a very good Mr. Olympia! I will say that Phil is probably the most genetically blessed all around.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2012)

Jay Cutler Trains Shoulders with Contest Winner Part II


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Jay Cutler Update February 2013


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Feb 25, 2013)

Jay all the way


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 30, 2013)

People forget about the politics involved in the IFBB when they make their selections. When you win a Mr. Olympia contest, that means you are the world's "greatest" bodybuilder. You instantly have to do a lot more mandatory things from guest posing and other media avenues to help grow the sport. I don't think Kai will ever win a Olympia because of he is a bit quirky and his past love making with grapefruit (although he did win the Arnold). I also don't think they will give it back to Jay no matter how great he looks on stage because of his age and coming back from a year off due to injury. With some exceptions, the IFBB has always liked to position one guy to win the Sandow trophy over and over again and hold onto it for as long as possible to represent the sport. With Heath in his prime right now, he will continue to win it for the foreseeable future. I will be pulling for Jay though, especially now that he has a much more lively personality. He use to be boring as a toaster when he was married and with MuscleTech.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Jay Cutler Trains Back with JCDC HW Winner Zak Pallikaros


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Phil Heath back workout at Titans Gym

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/if...time-mr-olympia-phil-heath-workout-titans-gym


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Trailer for Phil's new dvd


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)

Kai Greene offseason back workout

Kai Greene Off-Season Back Workout on Travel | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2013)

Phil Heath in Slovakia part 1[video=youtube;Ba2YE5KCrOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ba2YE5KCrOs[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2013)

Slovakia part 2 [video=youtube;mKA4FqOo_yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mKA4FqOo_yk[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2013)

Slovakia part 3  [video=youtube;g1UQ5pMdXpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g1UQ5pMdXpU[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2013)

Jose Raymond & Flex Lewis Posedown At The 2013 Jay Cutler Classic


----------



## futureMrO (May 6, 2013)

man i know it wont happen but i would love to see dennis wolf in the number 3 spot


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> man i know it wont happen but i would love to see dennis wolf in the number 3 spot



Dennis Wolf Chest Workout


----------



## futureMrO (May 9, 2013)

he sounds like a damn bear haha


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2013)

Dennis Wolf leg workout

Dennis Wolf Leg Workout


----------



## bigbill69 (May 17, 2013)

man phil heath imo does not desreve number 1 If jay cutler was there jay would of won and phil would be a after thought.But my favorite is Dexter jackson very asthetic looking.All time favorite is flex wheeler hes a cool cat


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Phil Heath shoulders in Pittsburgh with Jay

Mr Olympia Phil Heath Off-Season Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Shawn Rhoden Offseason Arm workout in Pittsburgh

Shawn Rhoden Off-Season Arm Workout for Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Jay Cutler talks 17 weeks out

Jay Cutler Update - 17 Weeks Out from the 2013 O


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

Dennis Wolf back workout

Dennis Wolf Back Workout


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 6, 2013)

Phil Heath is by far the man to beat this year.  He just has that "it" factor right now.  He is on a roll.

I think after that, you have Kai Greene as really the only one who has a chance to win if Phil for some reason comes in off his game a bit.  Then you have a bunch of guys that will go for the other top placings.  Shawn Rhoden, Dexter Jackson, Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Branch Warren.

I am a huge Jay Cutler fan and will definately be pulling for him.  He DEFINATELY has a chance to place in the top 3.  But, Phil and Kai in my mind right now are the top two in the world.

The interesting thing to watch is who will be the one not on this list I made above that will surpirse everyone?  There are certainly some guys who have the capability to do that.  

I would have had Victor Matinez on my list, but I think he needs some extra time to get back to his old self.  He has gone through more than anyone could possibly endure and he won the Toronto Pro and probably should have won The New York Pro this year.  Amazing feat for someone who had to go through as much adversity as him in his life.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Shawn Rhoden Offseason Arm workout in Pittsburgh
> 
> Shawn Rhoden Off-Season Arm Workout for Olympia | FLEX Online



Offseason Back

Shawn Rhoden Off-Season Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> Kai Green's victory in 2013 will be much sweeter when he beats Jay and Phil!


we def need a male prostitute to me mro


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 12, 2013)

i think phil will win, but Kai's legs  haha are crazy, and id like to see Denise wolf place better. Is victor martinez going to compete, he was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Jun 14, 2013)

Interested to see ramy at the O


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Branch and Johnny back training at Metroflex

Branch Warren And IFBB Johnnie Jackson Back Training


----------



## stri8tedGod (Jun 20, 2013)

I wanna see Ramy in the O! Dudes wheels are insane!


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm thinking the same and hoping to see Phil fit into the tag this time.. he is good and know what does it take to be at that level..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jay in the Life


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Jay: Sixteen Weeks


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 8, 2013)

Big Ramy has Phil's shape but is twice the size ! He will be the next mrO. Ill be there to see it too


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Jay's time have past imo, he is a great bodybuilder but the competition gets better and better, he is a great example for everybody else on how to do business thru BB, Big Ramy is coming strong.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Dennis Wolf Chest and calf training


----------



## slinsane (Jul 11, 2013)

i hope cutler wins


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the shares guys, gonna watch these and Universal roadtrip on my down time


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Ben Pakulski deadlifting


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Kai Greene cardio, calves, and arms

Kai Greene Arm Workout 11 Weeks from 2013 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

Dennis Wolf interview 12 weeks out


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 24, 2013)

Great posts!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Sadik Hadzovic Road to MPD Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Shawn Rhoden Legs offseason travel

Shawn Rhoden Off-Season On Travel Leg Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Dennis Wolf arm training

Dennis Wolf Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

Jay at 10 weeks


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

Jose Raymond and Guy Cisternino Triceps part 1

Jose Raymond and Guy Cisternino - In the Trenches


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Jose Raymond and Guy Cisternino Triceps part 2

Jose Raymond and Guy Cisternino - In the Trenches 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson train legs

Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson Train Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Behind the Lens Jay Cutler

Behind the Lens: Jay Cutler


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Dennis Wolf Legs 12 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Kai Greene 10 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson train Back 

Branch and JOJ - In the Trenches


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 8, 2013)

*Olympia*

Evolution Peptides will be there this year!!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Phil Heath Chest 8 weeks out

Mr Olympia Phil Heath 8 Weeks out from Olympia Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Shawn Rhoden 8 weeks out

Shawn Rhoden Shoulder Workout 8 Weeks out from 2013 Mr Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Sadik Hadzovic part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Dennis Wolf shoulders and calves


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Kai Greene leg workout 7 weeks out

Kai Greene Leg Workout 6 Weeks from 2013 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## BigB187 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jay if he's on his A Game after torn bi.  But Phil will likely repeat.  Agreed, they like to hold one guy on top


----------



## flood (Aug 16, 2013)

Jay still human? What's going on with his bicep?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Sadik Hadzovic Shoulders and Biceps

In The Iron Asylum: Sadik Hadzovic Road To The Men's Physique Olympia Showdown!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson train Back
> 
> Branch and JOJ - In the Trenches



Back 6 weeks out

Branch and JOJ Train Back


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

Kai or jays come back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Dexter Jackson trains back 6 weeks out

Dexter Jackson Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Alex Carneiro 10 weeks out Olympia Physique


----------



## manvish434 (Aug 22, 2013)

I wanted to know which channel will be hosting live telecast of live Mr.Olympia 2013 in India and what time will it be?
bone pain
foot pain


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Victor Martinez back workout 5 weeks out with Jon De La Rosa


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Dennis Wolf shoulders 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Jose Raymond and Matt Puglia train chest

Jose Raymond & Matt Puglia Train Chest


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 26, 2013)

i am looking forward to see who is going to make a mark here...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Ramy's chest presses clip from DJ's facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=632786610086735


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Jose & Tito Raymond train shoulders 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jose Raymond & Matt Puglia Train Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Phil Heath back workout 5 weeks out

Two-Time Mr. Olympia Phil Heath's Back Training - 5 Weeks Out | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Victor Martinez arms 4 weeks out with Jon De La Rosa and Marco Rivera

Victor Martinez Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2013)

Ann Titone trains legs

Ann Titone Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2013)

Dennis Wolf trains legs 5.5 weeks out

Dennis Wolf Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2013)

Sadik Hadzovic part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Cutler back 4 weeks out part 1


----------



## malk (Sep 5, 2013)

kai and face hair 4 weeks out..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Kevin English 4 weeks out 

Episode 1

Kevin English, Return Of The King! 4 weeks out, Episode 1!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Dexter Jackson trains delts 5 weeks out

Dexter Jackson Trains Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Jay Cutler back 4 weeks out part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Jay Cutler back 4 weeks out part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Ben Pakulski is passing on the Olympia this year. He will target the Arnold Classic in Columbus early next year.

Tampa bodybuilder gets screen time - FOX 13 News

(FOX 13) - When you're as monstrous as Tampa's own Ben "Pak-man" Pakulski, you tend to get a lot of attention.

"Five-foot-10, 300 pounds right now. Contest, 280 pounds; sub four-percent body fat," he said, rattling off his vitals. 

His hulking frame pays the bills. He's been a pro bodybuilder since 2008. He trains at Powerhouse Gym downtown.

"Bodybuilding is the never-ending quest to constantly strive for something better. There's no such thing as a perfect body. It's just what we're striving for," he explained. 

He is used to being on stage, but next month he'll end up on the big screen in "Generation Iron." 

It's a docu-drama that follows seven of the world's top bodybuilders preparing for the Mr. Olympia contest. It's the Super Bowl of bodybuilding. The film's producers are the same ones behind "Pumping Iron," the 1970s classic featuring Arnold Schwarzenegger. 

"When they first approached me I was ecstatic, obviously. To have any association with the original Pumping Iron, which is iconic, is an incredible honor," Pakulski said. 

He says it'll show more than just life in the gym. 

"What it is, getting to know our personality, letting people know there's something outside the physical," he said. "I have an internet marketing business, also have three children and a wife at home, so I'm extremely busy." 

He isn't the only local attraction featured in the film. Powerhouse itself gets plenty of screen time. 

"This unique feature we have and see it on the big screen and people see it all over the world. It's very exciting," said co-owner John Sanguinetti. 

"It is kind of cool seeing bodybuilding in a positive light because people have negative stereotypes," Pakulski added.

Follow us: @myfoxtampabay on Twitter | FOX13TampaBay on Facebook


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2013)

Mamdouh Elssbiay "Ramy" back workout 3 weeks out

Big Ramy Back Workout 3 Weeks from 2013 Mr Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## jacmo (Sep 8, 2013)

JESUS H CHRIST on a crutch-driven chariot!! Ramy is a BEAST! Myostatin deficient huh? Wow!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

jacmo said:


> JESUS H CHRIST on a crutch-driven chariot!! Ramy is a BEAST! Myostatin deficient huh? Wow!



Posing session

Big Ramy Posing session 3.5 Weeks from 2013 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

Guy Cisternino Trains Quads 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

Phil Heath in Pittsburgh 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

Tricky Jackson 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

Evan Centopani training 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2013)

Ramy interview

Interview With Mamdouh Elssbiay in Oxygen Gym, Kuwait | FLEX Online


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 11, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> Kai Green's victory in 2013 will be much sweeter when he beats Jay and Phil!



Yessirrrr


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Shawn Rhoden arms 3 weeks out

Shawn Rhoden Arm Workout 3 weeks from 2013 Mr. Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## poppa_cracker (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't give a shit what anybody else thinks but Kai should have one last year. He beat Phil in every pose but the most muscular and maybe rear double bi. This should be an awesome Olympia with this line up!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Phil Heath shoulders 4 weeks out

Mr Olympia Phil Heath trains shoulders 4 weeks from Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Steve Kuclo back workout part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Kevin English 4 weeks out
> 
> Episode 1
> 
> Kevin English, Return Of The King! 4 weeks out, Episode 1!



2 weeks out

Kevin English, Return Of The King! 2 weeks out, Episode 2!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2013)

Dexter Jackson Legs 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Ramy glute and hamstring workout

Big Ramy Glute and Hamstring Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Ann Titone 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Steve Kuclo back workout part 1



part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve Kuclo arms 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2013)

Jose Raymond trains delts 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

Guy Cisternino trains arms 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2013)

Dennis Wolf trains chest 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2013)

Steve Kuclo shoulders 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2013)

Julia Malacarne delts 2 weeks out of womens physique Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Steve Kuclo and Alison Frahn Chest and Delts 3.5 weeks out


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 23, 2013)

I believe Phil will win for several years to come and it's more than his body as was stated by someone else in this thread.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2013)

Ramy shoulder training 4 weeks out

Big Ramy Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2013)

Guy Cisternino trains chest 10 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2013)

Dexter Jackson chest 3.5 weeks out


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be pulling for Jay to win this years comp I feel he is a real athlete in my eyes and trains really hard. I hope he is making a comeback for sure. It's important for him to get to the top again it's good for the sport. How much does he weigh now? I would love to see his diet and nutrition. I'm sure it's crazy!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Sadik Hadzovic part 5


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Kevin English part 3

Kevin English, Return Of The King! 1 week out, Episode 3!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Phil Heath last workout before the Olympia

Phil Heath's Last Workout Before Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Dennis Wolf chest 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Dennis Wolf back 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Victor Martinez shoulders 1 week out with Jon De La Rosa


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Jose Raymond legs 1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2013)

Victor Martinez trains arms 5 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Candice Keene episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Candice Keene episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Candice Keene episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2013)

Official Muscular Development Magazine



212 Mr. Olympia LLC Showdown Top 6 RESULTS!

 6TH- IFBB PRO SAMI Al Haddad "the Blacksmith"
 5TH- Eduardo Corr?a IFBB Pro
 4TH- Jose Raymond
 3RD- IFBB PRO Kevin English
 2ND- David Henry IFBB Pro
 1ST- Flex Lewis IFBB Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2013)

Official Muscular Development Magazine
2013 Mr. Olympia LLC MEN'S TOP 10 RESULTS!

 10TH- Lionel Beyeke
 9TH- Branch Warren
 8TH- IFFB PRO - Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay
 7TH- IFBB Official Roelly Winklaar 
 6TH- Jay Cutler
 5TH- Dexter Jackson
 4TH- Shawn Flexatron Rhoden 
 3RD- IFBB-Pro Dennis Wolf 
 2ND- Kai Greene
 1ST- Phillip Heath


----------



## Gibbz (Sep 29, 2013)

Phil looked like the winner while out there


----------



## Gibbz (Sep 29, 2013)

Kai did to, jay didnt look like a possible winner


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 29, 2013)

jwgibbons said:


> Kai did to, jay didnt look like a possible winner



Eh Jay looked like he was out there one last time for his fans. Jay is the man!


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 30, 2013)

i am also guessing that Jay is still a strong contender among those names .. let's see who is going to grab the tittle as it is just some wait ahead


----------



## unclem (Sep 30, 2013)

nice pics


----------



## kboy (Sep 30, 2013)

I has wolf wining


----------



## Shivalismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Shivalismith said:


> i am also guessing that Jay is still a strong contender among those names .. let's see who is going to grab the tittle as it is just some wait ahead



BodyBuilding.com Coupon Code


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2013)

Steve Kuclo's Olympia Weekend


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant and Mike Johnson Delt workout with John Meadows diet


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)

Evogen at the Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Allmax behind the scenes Olympia Weekend


----------

